# Production broke to hmi :)) panel view 700



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fatal hardware error in display. Replace the display module. Chance is are the 24 v dc power supply not with in the range. Red light off green light blinking. I was in vacation 4 days our plc guy had comment on the log , production broke to HMI cant fix. I like to blame production.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Aydin2011 said:


> Fatal hardware error in display. Replace the display module. Chance is are the 24 v dc power supply not with in the range. Red light off green light blinking. I was in vacation 4 days our plc guy had comment on the log , production broke to HMI cant fix. I like to blame production.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Aydin2011 said:


> Fatal hardware error in display. Replace the display module. Chance is are the 24 v dc power supply not with in the range. Red light off green light blinking. I was in vacation 4 days our plc guy had comment on the log , production broke to HMI cant fix. I like to blame production.


 
Your ultimate goal, if you are employed in the capacity you are suggesting, is to remove the human element.

Man, I've crossed a few clever production workers. I had wonder why they are working production a few times.

Anyway........ Remember your goal


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry red light on green light blinking hahaha


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm certain we spoke before and I told you to use C More panels.....


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had 4 hmi with one plc and i check dc power supply over 24 v dc. I also noticed panel has no fan. Heat may be cause.
Thanks


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

What kind of plant do you work in Aydin ?


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Doughnut plant  this is new system for flour hopers. There is no physical damage on HMI must be internal issue i am checking out seems look like no one looking answer.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there I/O cards in the MCC ? 

see if the commands are being sent to the cards (light blinking at I/O) 

Does fatal hardware error on display mean the PLC is failing ?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Aydin2011 said:


> Doughnut plant  this is new system for flour hopers. There is no physical damage on HMI must be internal issue *i am checking out seems look like no one looking answer.*


Perhaps if you could stop posting in staccato incomplete sentences someone here could provide an answer for you.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am talking about in my plant. My co workers. Not forum .English is my second language
Thank you


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You already replaced the HMI, then maybe the failure is what the display read HARDWARE meaning the PLC . Go to plc.net and ask there.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Aydin2011 said:


> I am talking about in my plant. My co workers. Not forum .English is my second language
> Thank you


My sincere apologies. It was just very hard to try to make out what was being said in some of your posts.

Suggestion: When describing symptoms and/or findings when asking for help on problems, more words are better, don't worry about grammar or such, but give as many details as possible, even if they seem unimportant. ANY and ALL information is helpful when trying to troubleshoot something through a web forum.


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you just i am stuck here. Just looking answer. It will happen again, but i ll find it i know. I had no blue print, 2 maintenance guy install hole system. Also my scale is -16 pound cant 0 load cell . 
Thank you


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

dronai said:


> You already replaced the HMI, then maybe the failure is what the display read HARDWARE meaning the PLC . Go to plc.net and ask there.


Replaced it working fine now but still i will check it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Aydin2011 said:


> Replaced it working fine now but still i will check it.


 The PLC ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

dronai said:


> The PLC ? :thumbsup:


Changed hmi didnt touch PLC yet i


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Aydin2011 said:


> Changed hmi didnt touch PLC yet i


I have compactlogix L35e 
E won modem 
E link industrial ethernet 
4 hmi panel view 700


----------

